# Bombed, Kinky style!!



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I put up a thread saying I wanted to "buy" some Kinkys if anyone had some they were willing to part with. Troy, boomerd35, ignored the trade and sent me out 5 of them!! They've spent a while in the cooler, getting back to good since my wife had them in her desk for 2 days. 

Thanks a ton, Troy!! I still want to find the others before I decide which to buy, but these have had me giddy since I got them.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Badass!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

What a great BOTL!! One of many on CL


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

that TX ****** looks very tasty.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I have never heard of this brand. I need some info on em,THANKS


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

OH very nice!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

They're made by Kinky Friedman, the original Texas ******. Do a search to find out about them.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Never had one...Body? Flavor? Nice hit!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice hit, you were due joey


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

that is why I love this place so much. Everyone looks out for each other


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

cool bomb
i have a utopian i got bombed with that may make it to my superbowl party
they seem to spark interest and are good conversation pieces
i just have to find me the jew boy next


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Tony sent me a Utopian in my first bomb. I was a little skeptical, but man was it good!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet hit Troy!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am dying to try mine but want to make sure the mood is right...lol


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sweet hit patefengreen and chubz hit me with some a couple of weeks ago and they are excelent smokes


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Let um sleep for a while and man--very nice! Very nice indeed--


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You asked for it! Nice hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice hit! They look great I am going to have to try them.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I had the Utopian today. Very good smoke!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Way to help a brotha out!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent, I am interested to know what you think of them!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice hit. and a great cigar! Kinky is a good guy...


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

VOTE FOR KINKY! Nice bomb I can't wait to try them.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

thats cool! i have never heard of a kinky, but they look great. enjoy


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

cooljcadetman said:


> thats cool! i have never heard of a kinky, but they look great. enjoy


I did a video review of the Texas ******, check it out.

http://www.LasVegasHTV.com/Reviews

I thought it was a good cigar and want to try the rest.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just had a KinkyCristo last night was a very good cigar.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

Kinky's a hell of a character. Never met him or his smokes, though. Hell of a hit!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...not tried those...let us know how they are.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Chubz hit me with a sweet 5'r and I have smokes 1 and it was good


----------



## perrblanco (Feb 5, 2007)

we had a Kinky event bout 3 months ago in Greenville, NC and Kinky was there with his sidekick Lil Jewford. Kinky was very cool, kissing the women and shaking the babies hands! The smokes a good as well. I think i can get my hands on some of his smokes, if interrested contact me. 

perry


----------

